# Apple trademarks design of its retail stores



## randomuser111 (Jan 30, 2013)

_Apple Inc, known for aggressively protecting its iPads and iPhones from copycats, is doing the same for the interior design of its stores.

The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office granted Apple's request last week for trademarks on the minimalist design and layout of its retail outlets, the office's records show.

The description of the trademarks includes "a clear glass storefront surrounded by a paneled facade" and, within the store, an "oblong table with stools...set below video screens flush mounted on the back wall."_

READ MORE

Absolutely ridiculous IMO!!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2013)

They don't want others to copy their stores


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

steve jobs' ghost has got into tim cook. and its twice as insane


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2013)

The last line sums it up.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> They don't want others to copy their stores



aahh.. yes. enlightening.. 

peace.


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2013)

Samsung Opens New Apple Store in Australia - John Paczkowski - News - AllThingsD



> Samsung this week opened its first retail “Experience” store in Sydney, Australia and its design and ethos, even in the most generous light, *bear an uncanny resemblance to those of the Apple Store (photos here).* The airy, spartan layout and open floor plan. A dedicated customer support desk staffed by “Samsung Smart Tutors” that recalls Apple’s Genius Bar. A group demonstration area. The broad, rectangular wall displays. Clean lines. Blue T-shirts for all store employees.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Since they failed to reach their $1000 pipe dream and can't make stuff worth much value, they go on patenting cr@p, next they'll patent how to hold your iphone, if you hold your Android like that, bam, instant jail time.

PS: Where are the apple lovers? 



anirbandd said:


> steve jobs' ghost has got into tim cook. and its twice as insane


We need to do an exorcism asap.


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> aahh.. yes. enlightening..
> 
> peace.



PS: Not an Apple fanboy. Owns a Galaxy S2


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Samsung Opens New Apple Store in Australia - John Paczkowski - News - AllThingsD


Oh noes, another lawsuit, samsung is looking for some hurt I see.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2013)

haters gonna hate


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> haters gonna hate


Non haters will hate too, unless, one is a blind apple fanboy


----------



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2013)

Who allows such stupid  patents to pass?


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Who allows such stupid  patents to pass?


Who else?
*global3.memecdn.com/murica_o_955693.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 30, 2013)

Apple should trademark the retardness of the management..brand it like iRetard or something...


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> Apple should trademark the retardness of the management..brand it like iRetard or something...


iStupidity, iFail, iSuck etc etc.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## bippukt (Jan 30, 2013)

Apple would've claimed "ownership" of the theory of gravitation if it happened today, assuming the story about Newton is correct, of course 

This is getting ridiculous. If patents and trademakrs continue to be granted in this frivolous manner, they will become a big obstruction to innovation, which is exactly opposite to the original intention behind drafting them in the first place!


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Apple would've claimed "ownership" of the theory of gravitation if it happened today, assuming the story about Newton is correct, of course
> 
> *This is getting ridiculous. If patents and trademakrs continue to be granted in this frivolous manner, they will become a big obstruction to innovation, which is exactly opposite to the original intention behind drafting them in the first place*!


Too little too late, it has already happened.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think it is such a big issue to make a hue and cry about it. It becomes essential sometimes to protect the brand identity.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2013)

blame the game, not the player
the patents office is responsible for retardation of innovation instead of promoting it, that's what FOSS is fighting


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tech&ME said:


> I don't think it is such a big issue to make a hue and cry about it. *It becomes essential sometimes to protect the brand identity.*


Really? 



Anorion said:


> blame the game, not the player
> the patents office is responsible for retardation of innovation instead of promoting it, that's what FOSS is fighting


+1 And not just software, hardware as well, patent trolls are making innvations difficult, and apple is the better of those, going only after companies that are overtaking them, other patent trolls go after smaller fries, who'd rather pay than pay legal fees.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

no laughing matter.. 

next they will file a patent for the way the sweeper sweeps the floor at iStores.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder if they will file a patent for the apple bite on their logo. People won't be able to bite into apples.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

lol in china there are fake apple store selling fake iphone and ipods


----------

